# Breeding a grade horse



## gdharvey (Jul 1, 2012)

I know nothing about breeding nor do I want to breed but a client came in and said that she bred her grade mare with a aqha stud and register the foal... Are you allowed or is it legit to do that? I have aqha horses, but just as pleasure, never got too into the trees of it all. Just curious! Thanks!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

The foal will not be able to be registered. Both parents have to be registered or eligible to be registered for the foal to be. 

The resulting foal between your client's mare and a registered stud will be grade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

The foal could be registered as a Grade... :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Depends which registry you go with. There are ways of registering the foal, such as with the American Half Quarter Horse Association, in which case only one parent has to be registered with AQHA.


----------



## Blackburn (Aug 14, 2012)

There are lots of ways your client could register the foal, even though the mother isn't registered. I dont know APHA s requirements but I do know that most paints if they have color just have to have one registered parent.

Also I have a colt, who his father is unknown, but after some research I managed to find lots of way to register him. Such as international quarter pony (registery was based on height) American warmblood (registry is based on conformation and movement score) sport pony/ horse, and even buckskin horse. 

It may take some looking but there are tons of horse registries out there that base the horse on color, or conformation rather than bloodlines and parents, so your client could even register the mare if she wants  

Hope that helps!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Bad time to breed. Way too many unwanted horses on the market.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

^^^ agreed nobody should be breeding grade horses esp now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't do it.. I don't mean to be rude but that's the best answer to this. As Corporal said, there are just too many unwanted horses on the market right now. Even with my opinion of not breeding any horse until they are proven in something, good conformation, and good bloodlines.. We can't stop you from breeding but there are so many key factors to think about when breeding, especially if you want to breed a grade. When breeding you want to give the foal the best chance at life possible, even if that means without you or the other owner. You can't guarantee that you'll keep the foal it's entire life. A grade horse is much less likely to sell than a registered horse/foal would and they're worth less. Unless the grade is a kick *** horse in a discipline or something people will just over look it. It's just a fact of today's market.. There's still a demand for those top line registered horses, not for grades..Breeding grades are how horses end up at the slaughter house.. Again, not trying to be rude, but you have so much to consider before making this decision and it's hopefully not just "cute foal" syndrome.. Yes, you may be able to register the foal with color or grade registries but that doesn't change the fact that it's a grade horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe with a froo-froo registry, like the Blue Eyed Horse Registry...??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Blackburn said:


> There are lots of ways your client could register the foal, even though the mother isn't registered. I dont know APHA s requirements but I do know that most paints if they have color just have to have one registered parent.
> 
> Also I have a colt, who his father is unknown, but after some research I managed to find lots of way to register him. Such as international quarter pony (registery was based on height) American warmblood (registry is based on conformation and movement score) sport pony/ horse, and even buckskin horse.
> 
> ...


APHA needs at lease one registered and then the other either registered jockey club or AQHA (Or both registered APHA).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are a lot of registries out there that are perfectly willing to put papers on a horse for no other reason than their color. I don't want to sound like a breed snob or anything, because I'm not, but the Pinto registry and the Buckskin/Dun registry are perfect examples. You can register pretty much anything, regardless of quality, just because it's a certain color. No lineage needs to be known at all, there is no way to really track what caliber of horse they are registering because folks may be registering a pinto or buckskin AraQuarterLoosaStandardWalkerShetland who's parents are so malformed that it's a miracle they survived, let alone were able to breed. Yet those same people who own that fugly mutt horse with crappy genetics are more than happy to continue to breed just because their little precious is "registered".

IMHO, those types of registries are only good for tracking show points and providing show opportunities for someone who might not have been able to show otherwise. But, they are NOT a positive qualifier for the argument to breed.


----------



## trampis67 (Nov 14, 2010)

Advise your client that if they want another horse, go to any local auction and find one that is destine to go to slaughter. If you are a horse professional,you have a responsibility to speak out against indiscriminate breeding. There is ABSOLUTELY no reason to breed a grade horse.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Just like all the many "fake" dog registries.. AKC and CKC(canadian kennel club) are the two "main" registries. However, you can register dogs with ckc(continental kennel club) which is a wanna be registry that will register anything, that way folks can buy backyard puppies without papers, register them with Continental Kennel Club and breed and make more puppies.
Since they named their wanna be registry with the same initials as the REAL Canadian Kennel Club, folks buy the fake ckc puppies and think they are getting quality dogs. Most pet shops that continue to sell puppies have switched to ckc registries because AKC and CKC have gotten lots more stringent with their DNA testing, etc. 
There are hundreds of dog registries that mean nothing,registering mixed breeds, mutts, etc just as there are plety of horse registries that people use , as stated above, for color, half breeds, etc.
Heck, you can just about register anything nowdays online.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It sounds like the OP's client has already bred her mare, so too late to convince her not to do it 

I'm sure she has found some registry willing to take her money to put her foal's name on a certificate, but it certainly wasn't the AQHA.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> It sounds like the OP's client has already bred her mare, so too late to convince her not to do it


...Well..That can be "fixed"... I'm not a fan of aborting a foal, but I'd rather do that than it end up at the slaughter house.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There is probably no way that the foal can be registered with the AQHA.
Sounds as if the mare owner was just full of hot air. Shalom


----------



## trampis67 (Nov 14, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> It sounds like the OP's client has already bred her mare, so too late to convince her not to do it
> 
> I'm sure she has found some registry willing to take her money to put her foal's name on a certificate, but it certainly wasn't the AQHA.


Yeah, guess I missed that, thanks for pointing that out. In that case I would advise the client that paying the Registration fee will probably be more than the horse would sale for. That would still voice an opinion on breeding grade horses, that would be a point that needs to be made.


----------

